# Kabel BW und das Netzwerk



## Gauloises24 (2. September 2011)

Hey, folgendes Problem:
Ich habe seit heute Kabel BW 100k. Der Techniker war vorhin hier und hat das Modem angeschlossen - soweit so gut.
Das Kabel Modem besitzt 1 Lan Schnitstelle, die auch den vollen Durchsatz bringt. Allerdings muss ich nun 2 Stockwerke miteinander vernetzen, was früher mit einfachen Ethernet-Switches bewerkstelligt wurde, aber mit dem Kabel BW (DHCP) Internet nicht mehr klappt. Ich benötige also warscheinlich mehrere Router, die folgendermaßen aufgeteilt sein sollten:

1. Router im EG, wo das Modem steht via Ethernet --> 2. Router in Zimmer 1 im 1. Stockwerk via Ethernetkabel --> 3. Router in Zimmer 2 im 1. Stockwerk via Ethernet (hier soll neben Ethernet aber auch ein Wlan-Spot eingerichtet werden)

Daher die Frage: Ist das a) überhaupt sinnvoll so, oder übersehe ich da gerade einen alternativen Lösungsweg und b) welche Router würdet ihr für die jeweiligen Zimmer empfehlen und wie schalte ich die 3 am besten in Reihe?


----------



## spectrumizer (2. September 2011)

Hatte bis zu meinem Umzug Kabel Deutschland und da war's genauso. Das Modem hatte nur eine LAN Schnittstelle, wollte aber mehrere Kisten miteinander vernetzen. Was du brauchst, ist ein Router, der eine statische Internetverbindung per Kabel unterstützt. Da hängst du das Modem an den WAN Port und kannst dann an die LAN Ports des Routers soviele Switches oder Rechner hängen, wie du willst.


----------



## muehe (2. September 2011)

sollte auch mit dem Switch funktionieren hinter dem Modem 

Freundin hat auch nur n billigen TP-Link Switch hinter und hängen 2 teilweise 3 Rechner dran


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. September 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hatte bis zu meinem Umzug Kabel Deutschland und da war's genauso. Das Modem hatte nur eine LAN Schnittstelle, wollte aber mehrere Kisten miteinander vernetzen. Was du brauchst, ist ein Router, der eine statische Internetverbindung per Kabel unterstützt. Da hängst du das Modem an den WAN Port und kannst dann an die LAN Ports des Routers soviele Switches oder Rechner hängen, wie du willst.



So habe ich es schon versucht, allerdings lässt sich dann nur 1 Rechner mit Internet versorgen :/
Switches kann man generell vergessen heißt es ja bei Kabelinternet.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. September 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> So habe ich es schon versucht, allerdings lässt sich dann nur 1 Rechner mit Internet versorgen :/


Wieso?



Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Switches kann man generell vergessen heißt es ja bei Kabelinternet.


Kenn ich so nicht. Du kannst keinen Switch an das Kabelmodem hängen, ja. Aber mit einem Router, der Kabelinternet unterstützt, geht das. Denn sobald der Router Zugang zum WAN hat, ist es ja prinzipiell egal, was du dann noch an die ganzen LAN-Ports hängst. Zumindest hats bei mir so funktioniert. Würde mich wundern, wenn das bei Kabel BW anders ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. September 2011)

Was hast du denn eigentlich alles für Technik von KabelBW bekommen?

Normalerweise bekommt man das Kabelmodem + Router. Bei Kabel Deutschland ist das so ne "wunderbare" Fritz!Box.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (2. September 2011)

Was ist den das für ein Quark von wegen "nur 1 Rechner versorgen"? 

Das ist beim Kabel nicht anderst als beim DSL (wenn du früher DSL hattest waren Modem und Router auch getrennte Geräte und das Modem hatte auch immer nur einen LAN Port), du hängst an das Modem von KabelBW einen Router der seine IP per DHCP beziehen kann und hinter den Router kannst du soviele Switche und PCs hängen wie du lustig bist...ich seh das Problem nicht?


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. September 2011)

Kleines Update meinerseits: Es läuft jetzt. War im Mediamarkt und habe mir 2 Ethernet Router gekauft, dann wie folgt per DHCP verbunden:

Modem 
      --> Ethernetrouter1
                    -->  Ethernetrouter2
                    -->  Fritzbox Wlan

Ein normaler Switch kann mit dynamischen IPs (DHCP) nunmal nichts anfangen und vernetzt nur Computer anstatt Netzwerke (daher ist Routing notwendig)...das hat mir meine Informatikerin noch am Telefon erklärt.
Daher hat logischerweise die Kombination 'Modem --> Router --> Switch ---> 2 PCs via Ethernet' nicht funktioniert und nur 1 Gerät hatte Internetzugriff, da der Switch nur statische Ips verteilt.

@ kaepteniglo:

Nen Router muss man da seperat kaufen, oder eins der anderen Angebote wahrnehmen...in meinem war leider keiner inkludiert.


Danke an alle Hilfsbereiten


----------



## Lilith Twilight (2. September 2011)

Also hast du nun aller 3 Router am Modem über einen Switch angeschlossen? Mit der Kombi würde immer nur einer der Router laufen, da du nur EINE IP bekommst und der Router der sie als erstes bekommt der geht...alle anderen nicht.

Oder hast du den 1. Router am Modem den 2.ten am 1sten und den 3ten am 2 angeschlossen? Also müssen die Daten vom dritten Router durch 3mal NAT/PAT hindurch? Wenn du nicht verschiedene Sicherheitszonen/Nutzernetzwerke einrichten willst ist das völlig überflüssig...

Modem --> Router --> Switch --> Switch --> Switch (ein Route am Modem und in jedem Stock/Zimmer ein Switch)

Das wäre ein Mögliche Kombi, die auch weitaus sinnvoller wäre als 1 Router und dann nochmal einen und noch eine hintendran...das ist mehr als Sinnfrei.

"Ein normaler Switch kann mit dynamischen IPs (DHCP) nunmal nichts anfangen und vernetzt nur Computer anstatt Netzwerke (daher ist Routing notwendig)...das hat mir meine Informatikerin noch am Telefon erklärt."

".., da der Switch nur statische Ips verteilt."

Äh..hä, die Erklärung mit "Computer anstatt Netzwerke" kann man gerade noch so durchgehen lassen, aber was zum Geier hat das bitte mit dynamischen IPs zu tun? Entweder ist das extrem unverständlich erklärt, oder einfach nur Unfug um was gesagt zu haben...und der Switch der verteilt übrehaupt keine IP, der "switcht" wie der Name sagt nur Datenpaket von einem Port auf einen anderen. IPs kennt der überhaupt nicht bzw. sind ihm egal (ausser es wäre ein Layer 3 Switch mit Routingfunktion, aber den magst du nicht bezahlen  ).

Nochmal hinter das Modem gehört EIN Router und dann Switche um das LAN zu verteilen (ausser man möchte mehrer getrennte LANs für mehrere Zonen oder mehrere Parteien) alles andere ist sinnfrei.


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. September 2011)

Nee, da wurde wohl die Formatierung verschoben bei meiner kleinen "Aufbauzeichnung", denn eigentlich sieht es so aus:
Das Modem ist im Wohnzimmer an der Kabelbuchse angeschlossen. Diese führt zum 1. Router, welcher die Computer unten versorgt. Dann führt ein Ethernetkabel vom 1. Router ins 1. Stockwerk in den 2. Router, welcher 1 Computer, sowie die alte Fritzbox Wlan (die ich nur als Wlan Access Point nutze) versorgt. Von diesem Router (Nr.2) geht dann noch ein Kabel ins andere Zimmer, wo nochmal 1 Computer steht.
Im Prinzip wurden nur die Switches ersetz, die ich damals installiert hatte. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass es laut deiner Aussage eigentlich so hätte funktionieren müssen - tat es halt aber nicht. 

Mit dem "normalen" DSL von 1&1 und Co hat das ja immer geklappt, sprich Modem/Router/Switches (so bin ich 11 Jahre wunderbar gefahren)...komische Sache.

Aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ich da grade keinen Grund mehr zu diskutieren, denn im Endeffekt habe ich ja (sogar sehr kostengünstig) erreicht was ich wollte. Und so ein kleiner Ethernetrouter ist auch nicht so viel teurer als ein anständiger Switch (im MM waren das nicht mal 5&#8364.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2011)

Du brauchst nur *einen* Router.

Wenn du in anderen Räumen mehrer Rechner anschließen willst, verwendet man einen Switch.

In Router, welcher mit dem Kabelmodem verbunden ist, wird DHCP aktiviert. Der verteilt dann an alle Rechner die IP-Adressen.


----------



## muehe (3. September 2011)

wenn dann hätte *1* Router gereicht


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2011)

Kann da den anderen nur zustimmen. Mehrere Router ist absoluter Käse, und wenn das die Informatikerin gesagt hat, dann hat sie keine Ahnung.
Wahrscheinlich ist sie reine Programmiererin oder so, aber von Netzwerktechnik scheint sie keine Ahnung zu haben.
Der Router verteilt IP's, wenn DHCP aktiv ist, ansonsten vergibst du halt statisch. Und dem Switch ist alles völlig egal. Der leitet die IP's (Datenpakte) nur weiter.
Wirklich kennen tut er aber nur die MAC-Adressen der Computer, die an jedem Port hängen. Und daran unterscheidet er sich von einem Hub. Während ein Hub
an alle sendet (Broadcast), kann der Switch Pakte, die vom Router kommen und für einen bestimmten Rechner bestimmt sind, anhand der MAC-Adresse diesen Computer
ansprechen (OSI-Layer 2). Ein Switch, der etwas mit IP's anfangen kann, ja sogar selbst eine bestitzt, dass wäre dann ein Managed-Switch, wo man sich dann über die IP
auf das Interface des Switches einloggen kann und hier dann alle möglichen Funktionen hat. V-Lan oder was weiß ich.

Aber das was du da gemacht hast ist Unsinn. Und das hat auch überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, ob es Kabel BW oder was weiß ich was ist, denn da besteht höchstens ein Unterschied
im WWW. Aber ab deinem Router hast du ein ganz normales Netzwerk und sonst nichts. Und da machen mehrere Router nun mal nur Sinn, wenn du bei dir privat mehrere Netze
einrichten willst, was überhaupt nichts mit mehreren Computern zu tun hat und anscheinend auch nie deine Absicht war.


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. September 2011)

Danke für die Aufklärung, Klos! Beim nächsten mal weiß ich bescheid


----------

